
Ask HN: Has anyone here gone back to school for something non-CS? - rblion
Just curious. I am very interested in physics right now and archaeology. To the point where I want to get a degree in one of them, minor in the other.
======
orionblastar
I went back for a business management degree so I can mix IT and business
managements skills together.

I heard Steve Jobs did the same thing, so I thought it might work for me as
well.

